# Light fixture with no junction box.



## lmcgbaj (Mar 19, 2009)

Electrical problem. 
Need to install a light fixture on a concrete ceiling but there is no junction box in the ceiling. There is an electrical wall socket close to the ceiling and a switch that operates it. It is legal to use a regular light fixture, attach it to the concrete and use a regular electrical cable to connect the fixture to the wall socket? I would run the cable on the ceiling and hide it in a plastic painted cable guide.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> Electrical problem.
> Need to install a light fixture on a concrete ceiling but there is no junction box in the ceiling. There is an electrical wall socket close to the ceiling and a switch that operates it. It is legal to use a regular light fixture, attach it to the concrete and use a regular electrical cable to connect the fixture to the wall socket? I would run the cable on the ceiling and hide it in a plastic painted cable guide.


 
No, no, and no.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Details*

I would use a grounded electrical cable and have the connections done inside the fixture mount. To me it was similar to connecting an garage door opener. Can you give some more explanation please?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

480sparky said:


> No, no, and no.


So maybe then?






.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

lmcgbaj said:


> I would use a grounded electrical cable and have the connections done inside the fixture mount. To me it was similar to connecting an garage door opener. Can you give some more explanation please?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Use wiremold or an old garden hose, I'd use the wiremold.





.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A fixture designed to mount to a box is required to have a box. NEC 410.36.

You cannot substitue a cord for permanent wiring. 400.8(1).

Doing what you are suggesting will likely result in your modifying the light to allow the cord in. This would violate the UL listing of the fixture.

Will what you want to do work? Yes.
Will what you want to do pass an inspection? No.
Will what you want to do be safe? No.
Will what you want to do end up as pictures on this forum under the heading "Look what this hack did!"? Maybe.



mickeyco said:


> Use wiremold or an old garden hose, I'd use the wiremold..


Let's leave the hack wiring with a garden hose to Nancy Today.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Mar 19, 2009)

*Suggestions*

Any suggestions on how to have a light installed. How about using a junction box that has an outlet for a cord. The connect the light box to this junction box. Whould that pass code?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> Any suggestions on how to have a light installed. How about using a junction box that has an outlet for a cord. The connect the light box to this junction box. Whould that pass code?


Wiremold. Or, call an electrician.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I smell DIY!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

jbfan said:


> I smell DIY!


There is no need to do any sniffing out when a turd is fully visible.


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

Concrete ceiling? Does this have anything to do with the fallout shelter thread?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I would :
a) Hire an electrician 
b) Supply a broom handle and install an array of these:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't hire an electrician, I'd just do it myself. Have you seen the rates electricians charge these days? :thumbup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Maybe a swag light, those are back in fashion, aren't they?






.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> *There is no need to do any sniffing out when a turd is fully visible*.


How can something so right be so Wrong:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I wouldn't hire an electrician, I'd just do it myself. Have you seen the rates electricians charge these days? :thumbup:


It is the right of every American to burn down their own castle. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

lmcgbaj said:


> Electrical problem.
> Need to install a light fixture on a concrete ceiling but there is no junction box in the ceiling. There is an electrical wall socket close to the ceiling and a switch that operates it. It is legal to use a regular light fixture, attach it to the concrete and use a regular electrical cable to connect the fixture to the wall socket? I would run the cable on the ceiling and hide it in a plastic painted cable guide.


What I would do... WM

First I would make that duplex receptacle more accessible by upgrading to an extension box. From there, fittings, 10'-20' of 500 WM, some a back straps, anchor kit, 1/4" masonary bit, cordless hammer drill, 6' ladder, hacksaw, 4" round WM box, new duplex receptacle + cover (white), new plastic keyless fixture, and one shiny new 60 watt incandescent bulb. 

I would advise against using garden hoses and doorbell wire.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> How can something so right be so Wrong:blink:



Kind of like a fart in church :blink:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Simply run conduit from the existing switched recep to the ceiling, mount a jbox and install the fixture on the box.

It's not rocket science if you are any kind of tradesman. Look at how the othe conduit/wire is installed and duplicate it.


----------



## bob-contractor (Mar 24, 2009)

*special light fixtures*

i am looking for bulk fixtures


----------

